

Ask HN: What were the online resources you used for patent searching? - jjsz

When you were bootstrapping, what were the online resources you used for patent searching?<p>I've found these:<p>http://ep.espacenet.com/?locale=EN_ep<p>http://patft.uspto.gov/<p>https://www.google.com/?tabm=pts&#38;hl=en<p>http://www.patentarcade.com/p/patents.html<p>http://www.freepatentsonline.com/<p>http://www.patexia.com/ip-research<p>Any ways of tackling this different from these?:<p>http://www.ehow.com/how_4899582_patent-game-idea.html<p>http://www.ehow.com/how_10054413_game-patented.html<p>http://www.ehow.com/how_5798493_patent-ideas-new-game-inventions.html<p>I'm going to my local patent office to file a provisional patent for the first time. Before I talk to a lawyer I'm going to use as much resources online and come prepared.<p>Do you have any tips?
======
xr4tiii
I just got done filling for my first patent. It's a great feeling (when your
finally done) and I wish you the best of luck. My patent lawyer told me to use
<http://scholar.google.com/> she said its what the patent office is now using
to search for prior art.

